

Show HN: Rank your engineering management strengths – Steps to improve - alanorourke
http://workcompass.com/leadership/?lding=engineering

======
alanorourke
We all study for years, gain great experience in various jobs, and if we are
good enough, we get promoted... to a role we were never trained for and have
little experience of. Some of us make better managers than others. Some make
it while others go back to their old role. But management skills can be
learned. We put together this tool to rate your leadership skills and spit out
a customised report with advice on how to tackle your top three issues holding
you back.

Let me know what you think.

